# A thought on Eco friendly products



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

A thought for you guys. This forum is almost entirely dedicated to low water products, whether they are waterless wash, rinseless or whatever. But that is but one element - the water. Why does no one discuss traditional type chemicals which are 'eco friendly'? I would imagine that I am not alone in being aware that the mainstream chemicals can be made from a range of ingredients and that some of these are derived from natural or renewable sources, some break down particularly easy in the environment but (many) simply do not. This is actually also true for some of the supposedly eco 'low water' solutions - if you can get the data sheets you will find some of them have environmentally hazardous components. 

As I said, just a thought but I think there is scope that we might try to identify products based on the environmental profile of their constituents, rather than just whether it is used with a hose or not.


----------



## v8soarer_1991 (May 31, 2009)

http://www.wheels.ca/news/when-is-it-illegal-to-wash-your-car/

Might give some people on here a shock and think about when and where they wash a car.

$10k per drop of water into drain


----------

